# Honda EU6500IS No Spark. Suggestions please



## Eternal10 (Jan 29, 2020)

Just picked up a used EU6500is and it’s not getting spark. Disconnected the low oil sensor and still none. Oil level fine. Unit has under 100 hours. Any suggestions are appreciated


----------



## Melson (Dec 8, 2019)

The control unit needs to receive a pulse on the yellow /blue wire coming from the pulse generator, (marked as "PC+). The pulse generator, I would imagine to be located on the flywheel.
If that signal is satisfied, and there is no engine stop signal, then the control module outputs a DC pulse to the ignition coil primary.
I found this info by examining the wiring schematic on page 76-77 in the owners manual. 
Perhaps one of the other members has additional information and details.


----------



## Eternal10 (Jan 29, 2020)

Melson said:


> The control unit needs to receive a pulse on the yellow /blue wire coming from the pulse generator, (marked as "PC+). The pulse generator, I would imagine to be located on the flywheel.
> If that signal is satisfied, and there is no engine stop signal, then the control module outputs a DC pulse to the ignition coil primary.
> I found this info by examining the wiring schematic on page 76-77 in the owners manual.
> Perhaps one of the other members has additional information and details.



Interesting thank you


----------



## Prov304 (Apr 17, 2021)

Eternal10 said:


> Interesting thank you


Did you ever figure it out? I'd be curious about the solution. I had one that started hard and it was just the spark plug arrestor.


----------

